# Should a boarding barn provide run-ins for the horses?



## ChristineNJ (Jan 23, 2010)

During Hurricaine Sandy the tops blew off all the run-ins that had the plastic covers and other pastures have no run-ins for the horses at all. Shouldn't the Barn Owner be responsible for having run-ins for the horses??? She expects the boarders to buy them. ??? Is that normal???....They are expensive!!!:evil:


----------



## themacpack (Jul 16, 2009)

One would think a responsible barn owner would have insurance that would be repairing/replacing damaged items on the farm.


----------



## DancingArabian (Jul 15, 2011)

What themacpack said.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## AlexS (Aug 9, 2010)

You pay her to provide that service for you.


----------



## Spotted (Sep 19, 2012)

some will offer shelters some will not. I wouldn't be buying one for the barn owner thats for sure.. It should state in your agreement what the horse will have access to ie. barn, shelter, arena, pasture ect. 
And yes if they have damages from a storm the insurance money should be replacing it.


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

What does your boarding agreement state in regard to shelter?


----------



## ChristineNJ (Jan 23, 2010)

Thanks for all your answers....the board agreement dosen't mention run-ins......if I move barns I will make sure next time that a run-in will be included...probably going to move barns soon!!


----------



## GhostwindAppaloosa (Jun 3, 2011)

like other said depends on contract. she might not have it in there she provides shelter which is not uncommon or unheard of.


----------



## Joe4d (Sep 1, 2011)

depends on what it looked like when you first started there. If agree to board in "That" field for "X" fee. then "That" field needs to pretty much stay the way it was. If it changes then you can change the fee you are paying. Sorta like if I rent you a house, I dont list every item in the house. I'll walk you through and say "This house is for rent". After you are paying rent, I cant come take out the toilets, claiming, "Well the lease didnt mention toilets." .


----------



## EagleValley (Jan 30, 2012)

As a barn owner myself I make sure that any horses that stay outside over night ALWAYS have a run in shed.

It is the responsibility of the farm to replace damaged equipment/structures.


----------



## riccil0ve (Mar 28, 2009)

Depends on your contract. As long as the horses have shelter, the BO isn't likely doing something wrong.

Does your horse have shelter? If so, I'm not sure you have a reason to complain. Even if your horse doesn't have shelter, you would have known that moving in and yet you still did so...
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## SlideStop (Dec 28, 2011)

That's crazy. You shouldnt be paying to repair the shelters. In fact she shouldn't either. If she files an insurance claim they we pay to rebuild the run-ins.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## mls (Nov 28, 2006)

What type of shelter access should be in the state livestock statutes. In our state a stand of trees falls under adequate shelter.


----------

